# Vacuum Hold Down System



## signsource (Jan 10, 2017)

Hey,
I work in a shop that is preparing to purchase our first CNC router. I think we're going to get a Shopbot. Can anyone provide any input on suitable vaccums for the hold down system? The Vacuube sold by shopbot seems to be a little steep. Thanks in advance for the input.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

I know a local saw mill that is changing out their Shopbot vacuum system for one they saw at the Atlanta wood show last year. I'll try and get the name to post here. They weren't satisfied with the factory Shopbot system.

Steve.


----------



## signsource (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks. Let me know if you get the name.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

I called the shop today and they got a Hurricane from Black Box Vacuum Solutions Black Box Vacuum Solutions

Website has less information than the distributors - Black Box Vacuum Systems | Black Box Vacuum System | UsRouterTools.com

They are well thought of at CamMaster CNC forum.

Steve,


----------

